# wet location



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Looks like nothing is supported either.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Good call dennis it was just floating there


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

the codes dry/damp/wet location(s) definitional greay areas are supplemented by nema's standards....~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Where's the fix-it pictures> ? :thumbsup:

What's with the flowers, trying to stay up with 480 ? ¿


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> Where's the fix-it pictures> ? :thumbsup:
> 
> What's with the flowers, trying to stay up with 480 ? ¿


I didn't fix it I noticed it at the harbor freight of electronics. Frys


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The LB fitting is not listed for direct suberison in the eau ( water ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Without knowing more about what's in that conduit, I could say that _might be_ a compliant install. If they just ran the submarine cable of the pump in a cable gland in that box, and sleeved it out of the fountain, that could be compliant (supports aside). It's also safe to say an electrician didn't do that, as I note the blue 'rain or shine' glue showing.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Without knowing more about what's in that conduit, I could say that might be a compliant install. If they just ran the submarine cable of the pump in a cable gland in that box, and sleeved it out of the fountain, that could be compliant (supports aside). It's also safe to say an electrician didn't do that, as I note the blue 'rain or shine' glue showing.


I did see it open a few months ago the sub pump cord is wire nutted to thhn in the box, it's a pretty ugly hacked job, its a shame too a beautiful fountain thing with. A 2 foot marble looking ball that the water spins


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

socalelect said:


> 2 foot marble looking ball that the water spins


Sorta like this thing?


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorta kinda but it is like a 8 foot round pool about 1.5 feet deep then in the middle it has a round thing about 2 feet in diameter about 2.5 feet tall that the ball sits it then the water comes up under the ball and somehow spins it they have goldfish in this thing. Wonder how long they will survive


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

socalelect said:


> Sorta kinda but it is like a 8 foot round pool about 1.5 feet deep then in the middle it has a round thing about 2 feet in diameter about 2.5 feet tall that the ball sits it then the water comes up under the ball and somehow spins it they have goldfish in this thing. Wonder how long they will survive


I used to install for www.spinningballfountains.com. Those things were like 20 grand a piece when they first got popular. Their website doesn't exist anymore, which is probably why I haven't done work for them in a long time. This is a snapshot from the Wayback Machine of what the site used to look like: http://web.archive.org/web/20020125224404/http://spinningballfountains.com/ I installed and wired the one on the right at the top in a mall.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

There isn't much the Shunkmeister hasn't done.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Perfect spot for them to mistake an afci breaker for a gfci type when replacing it. :lol: 

Question; since the afci breakers "have gfci protection" would it still trip at the same rate? Or is the ground fault protection in a afci device different in that regard? 

Stupid question of the day maybe. :shrug:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electrictim510 said:


> Perfect spot for them to mistake an afci breaker for a gfci type when replacing it. :lol:
> 
> Question; since the afci breakers "have gfci protection" would it still trip at the same rate? Or is the ground fault protection in a afci device different in that regard?
> 
> Stupid question of the day maybe. :shrug:


GFCI's trip at 5 mA.

AFCI's trip at ???? But it's way above GFCI level.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> There isn't much the Shunkmeister hasn't done.


I think I said one time, that if it's weird, I want to be the guy involved in it. Regular electrical work bores me.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I think I said one time, that if it's weird, I want to be the guy involved in it. Regular electrical work bores me.


Ya, that's your thing. Me, I've come to appreciate mundane electrical work quite a bit. I like coming home and not thinking about what I have to do tomorrow.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Peter D said:


> GFCI's trip at 5 mA.
> 
> AFCI's trip at ???? But it's way above GFCI level.


 
I am not sure where I did recall the speces but one breaker manufacter did mention it was 30mA.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

I just installed 3 CH - CH "combination" AFCI's and they were labeled as 30mA "earth leakage detection" The standard GFCI's trip at 6mA.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

delaware74b said:


> I just installed 3 CH - CH "combination" AFCI's and they were labeled as 30mA "earth leakage detection" The standard GFCI's trip at 6mA.


The circuit breakers that look like GFCI breakers but trip at 30ma are called GFEP circuit breakers and theyre used for snow and ice melting equipment. 426.28.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

delaware74b said:


> I just installed 3 CH - CH "combination" AFCI's and they were labeled as 30mA "earth leakage detection" The standard GFCI's trip at 6mA.





Magnettica said:


> The circuit breakers that look like GFCI breakers but trip at 30ma are called GFEP circuit breakers and theyre used for snow and ice melting equipment. 426.28.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, which one of you put these a foot underground, in an irrigated trench, with metal covers? HUH?


----------

